# Epson 4880 Restore problem



## tycoon (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello 

I have a printer for printing on garments based on Epson 4880th I tried to rip her a new motherboard with the old settings, but unfortunately during this step the current was turned off and now my printer will not start fully.
What should I do to fix it?
I used the "Adjustment Wizard"

Best regards


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

What brand is it? I hope it is not NeoFlex


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

tycoon said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a printer for printing on garments based on Epson 4880th I tried to rip her a new motherboard with the old settings, but unfortunately during this step the current was turned off and now my printer will not start fully.
> What should I do to fix it?
> ...


You may have to uninstall & reinstall to clear it if it's only the printer. If it's your system, do a system restore.


----------



## tycoon (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello 

How do I perform a system restore the printer?

Best regards


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

tycoon said:


> Hello
> 
> How do I perform a system restore the printer?
> 
> Best regards


A system restore is only for your computer.
Have you uninstalled & reinstalled your printer?
I'm assuming the printer is connected to your computer.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

I might be reading this wrongly but I think he's referring to the firmware of the printer itself?


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like he tried to transfer the eprom information from the old board to the new one use the adjustment program. Which may not work depending on the mfg. The old eprom may need to be removed amd put on the new board if it had special programming other than the std epson programming. Then it comes to does it have a socket that can be pulled or is it soldered. PITA. 
I guess tge question is does the machine start ok without being hooked to computer.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

I do not think that there is an avaliable adjustment program for the 4880 outside of the Epson techs having this, so if he is using the one for the 4800 than this could be his problem!
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

There is no program available to the end user to transfer the eprom information from one 4880 mainboard to another.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## tycoon (Sep 7, 2010)

Welcome

The printer does not start until the end. This is precisely the problem. I copied the settings from one motherboard to another, and when copying outage occurred.
I have used the service program "Adjustment Wizard", which is not a program available for simple users.
Now I can not do it again because the printer does not reach the state of full readiness, "READY".
Now I do not know how to bring the disc to its original state.


----------



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

tycoon said:


> Welcome
> 
> The printer does not start until the end. This is precisely the problem. I copied the settings from one motherboard to another, and when copying outage occurred.
> I have used the service program "Adjustment Wizard", which is not a program available for simple users.
> ...


I was having same problem on same base machine. You cant get ready as on original motherboard by default there are some features turned on and for you DTG they must be turn off. What you need is to buy NVRAM Utility from 2manuals.com than download these PDF plotter-doctor.com/DD/4880%20Field%20Repair%20Guide.pdf
on bottom of this guide you have info how to use NVRAM and just follow instruction its simple. You have to backup data from old motherboard switch new board restore from NVRAM.


----------



## nvalencia (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi all,

Im having problem with my neoflex 4880 it always says reload paper.. How can i get rid of these? 

One more question i installed new printhead on neoflex 4880 and all the ink lines are empty, how can i get the ink back to the ink lines? i tried ink charging but not successful, i also tried power cleaning for 3 times and still didn't work,

Please help..
Thank you


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

At the far end of the bed theres a grey metal cover with a plastic window in it.



Can you see the red digits through the window? If you can't, you need to remove the bed, then the collars that level the bed at the far end and then remove the cover - be careful as this will expose live wiring.

Get a hairdryer and force war/hot air into the plastic box until the red digits appear solid. They will start flashing at first, then go solid at which point the printer will start to travel from front to end.

See this thread too http://www.t-shirtforums.com/neoflex/t276281-3.html

John


----------

